# How to upgrade my computer's RAM?



## ComposerRyan

Yeah, I know...it's probably a dumb question but I am no expert when it comes to upgrading my computer's hardware.  

I took the cover off to look inside and this is a pic of my computer's intestinal organs:






Any ideas of what kind of RAM is best for my PC and at the most affordable price?  I'm looking to add to 8 GB sticks to it to make a total of 24 GBs of RAM. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Darren

To swap it out you just have to push on the little plastic tabs on the end of each stick of RAM and they'll pop out. Then just line up the RAM with the slot and make sure it's facing the right way. There's on offset notch that will only let the RAM go in one way. Once it's for sure lined up, press it down until it clicks on both ends. That's it. 

But why on earth would you need that much RAM? What are the rest of your specs and what do you use your computer for?


----------



## spirit

The amount of RAM you can use depends on what motherboard you have. Can you provide any PC specs for us?


----------



## ComposerRyan

Thanks for the help.

Here are my specs:

HP Desktop H8-1260t
RAM: 8 GBS
Processor: Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.4 GHZ (8 CPUs) ~3.4GHZ
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

Hope that info help and I need that much ram since I am going to be installing some demanding music software that requires tons of ram.


----------



## ComposerRyan

I found some more detailed specs actually.

Here is my motherboard:
PEGATRON CORPORATION
Model: 2AB5

Also, the current RAM is plugged into two strips that are blue and there are two other black strips next to it...what are the differences between the black and blue strips?  And can I have a total of 4 ram strips plugged in?  I want to leave the current 2 in there and then add 2x 8 GB ram sticks.

Thanks again!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I resized your photo for you.

Your computer supports up to 16GB of RAM in the following speeds: DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 PC3-12800.



ComposerRyan said:


> I found some more detailed specs actually.
> 
> Here is my motherboard:
> PEGATRON CORPORATION
> Model: 2AB5
> 
> Also, the current RAM is plugged into two strips that are blue and there are two other black strips next to it...what are the differences between the black and blue strips?  And can I have a total of 4 ram strips plugged in?  I want to leave the current 2 in there and then add 2x 8 GB ram sticks.
> 
> Thanks again!



The two color RAM slots represent two different RAM channels. You plug one set into one channel (color) and a second set into the other channel. When you run two sticks on the same channel, it's known as running in "Dual-Channel", which is more efficient than running one stick in one channel (single channel).

As I said before, your system supports up to 16GB of RAM. Therefore that means you can only install 2x4GB sticks into the second channel. If you installed 2x8GB Sticks you would be at 24GB, which is over the 16GB limit, and your computer would not be able to use all of it. So it is essentially a waste.

In summary, you can support up to 16GB of RAM. If you want to add more RAM, purchase a 2x4GB kit and install it in the second channel that's open.


----------



## spirit

Seems that 4x4GB sticks is the most it'll take. Still a lot of RAM and more than most people need!


----------



## Darren

Depending on your uses you probably don't even need to up your RAM. What do you use your computer for?


----------



## strollin

Even if your motherboard supported more RAM, you'd still be limited to max of 16G due to Win 7 Home Premium.  Win 7 Pro and Ultimate support up to 192G but Home Premium is limited to 16G.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa366778%28v=vs.85%29.aspx#physical_memory_limits_windows_7


----------



## ComposerRyan

> Your computer supports up to 16GB of RAM in the following speeds: DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 PC3-12800.


So, what is the difference between 10,600 and 12,800?  And how do I determine which RAM works with my computer?  How did you determine this (I'm not doubting you, I will need to find out for my brother's PC as well and did not want bug you with it.)

Also, I am building a DAW system (Digital Audio Workstation) and the sound libraries require TONS of ram (it's quite insane.)  I don't have the money for the sound libraries unfortunately at the moment, but I want to upgrade to be ready when I do. 

Thanks again for your help guys, you guys are awesome! :good:


----------



## ComposerRyan

Btw, do you think this is a good choice for RAM?

http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Modu...=UTF8&qid=1393412313&sr=8-2&keywords=8+gb+ram

^Will that be compatible and is it a reliable brand?  What do you guys think?


----------



## voyagerfan99

ComposerRyan said:


> So, what is the difference between 10,600 and 12,800?  And how do I determine which RAM works with my computer?  How did you determine this (I'm not doubting you, I will need to find out for my brother's PC as well and did not want bug you with it.)



The 12,800 is just slightly faster than the 10,600 RAM, but not enough that you'll notice a difference. As far as determining information on your system, I went to Crucial.com and selected your computer make and model, which then gave me the necessary information on what and how much RAM your desktop supports.



ComposerRyan said:


> Btw, do you think this is a good choice for RAM?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Modu...=UTF8&qid=1393412313&sr=8-2&keywords=8+gb+ram
> 
> ^Will that be compatible and is it a reliable brand?  What do you guys think?



That RAM will be fine.


----------



## ComposerRyan

Okay awesome, you have been a great help and everyone here as well. 

I will let you guys know how the upgrade goes once I get the RAM.

By the way, was my limitation of 16GB of RAM due to Windows 7 Home or is that due to the motherboard?


----------



## Jiniix

Both


----------



## ComposerRyan

Man, that sucks.  The audio samples that I have to load actually can use up to 32 GB of RAM which is kind of crazy.   I may need to build a new PC after all.


----------



## Jiniix

You can scavenge your current CPU, RAM, GPU, disk drives and just buy a new motherboard, power supply, case and OS.
A new Z77/H77 motherboard would support at least 32GB RAM  
And you're lucky, considering the GPU and CPU usually are the pricier items in a system. 
How much would you spend on an upgrade?


----------



## spirit

Yeah you can get a Z68 or Z77 motherboard to use with the i7 2600K (if you get Z77, double check that it supports the 2600K. Most do but some didn't) and most of those will support up to 32GB RAM. 

I have an ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 with an i5 2500K and it supports up to 32GB of RAM.

Your CPU is still plenty powerful enough, so I'd just get a new board.


----------



## Jiniix

I think he has the non-K version of the 2600. That's why I wrote Z77/H77 
I haven't come across a Z77 board that doesn't support the 2600


----------



## ComposerRyan

But would this mean I would have to get a whole new case?  And I have NO IDEA how to install a new motherboard.  Doesn't that mean I have to actually remove the processor chip from my old motherboard to move it to my new one?  Just the idea of that freaks me out!

How much would it cost and is there a link to a compatible motherboard?  Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## ComposerRyan

Btw, if I upgrade the motherboard, do I have to reinstall Windows and all of my programs?  And, in your experience, is upgrading a motherboard hard to do? 

Thanks again guys - you have been a great help!


----------



## Jiniix

The thing is, your motherboard isn't a standard size. Neither is your case. So you wouldn't be able to fit a new motherboard into the case, this needing a new case. 
And yes, you would have to reinstall your operating system and programs. 
In _my_ experience, no. I do it for fun. But for a newbie, it might seem scary - but there's plenty video guides made by pros.


----------



## voyagerfan99

And technically he'd need to buy a new copy of Windows, since it's a new motherboard and not the OEM one.


----------

